# Pasturing



## rmonge00 (Feb 24, 2011)

How much land do you need to pasture 2 goats.  I have 3 acres, which is mostly grass with a bit of forest - will this be enough.  Also, would  I be able to tether them as long as they are moved daily?  Would they be able to meet their dietary requirements this way or would I need to supplement them?  I live in Western Washington State.  Thanks for your advice!!

Ryan


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 24, 2011)

Three acres is plenty, if it is grassy and nice pasture.

As far as the tethering, you aren't going to get much support for that. Can you consider a type of movable fencing, with a solar powered fencer on it?

Plus goats need some kind of shelter from rain, they hate getting wet. 

It may be easier to pay someone to bushhog for you than to deal with fencing/tethering a couple goats.

If they are mostly grown and not nursing babies, pasture is adequate with clean water. I would also recommend some loose goat minerals.


----------



## rmonge00 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey 20kids,

Thanks for advice!  I have been considering fencing, but have almost no money!!  What is a solar powered fencer (is this an electric fence powered by solar?)  How much money do these run?  ALso, what is bushogging?  Again, I appreciate the advice!

Ryan


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 24, 2011)

rmonge00 said:
			
		

> Hey 20kids,
> 
> Thanks for advice!  I have been considering fencing, but have almost no money!!  What is a solar powered fencer (is this an electric fence powered by solar?)  How much money do these run?  ALso, what is bushogging?  Again, I appreciate the advice!
> 
> Ryan


Solar powered fencer is electric fence powered by a solar powered unit. I am just guessing but I think around 150 to 200 for the solar powered unit and then you would need fencing equipement( wiring, posts ecttt.... but would be a lot nicer for your goats, AS far as shelter a calf hut works.

Are you planning on keeping the goats for the winter? 

If your goal is to clear your land, bushhogging is the large mower on the back of a tractor, you could pay a neighbor farmer to come over and mow onse or twice a summer. Bigger units can cut down some pretty big brush and even smaller cedar trees.


Here is a  link to fencing equipement
http://www.tractorsupply.com/fencin...ers/electric-fence-solar-powered-controllers/

An electric fencer would be a little cheaper, but you would need to run wiring to it.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 24, 2011)

I have an electronet portable fence.  It is an electric net fence I can put  up or take down in about 30 minutes.  I bought 4 rolls of 164' each and one solar powered charger.  The entire set up can fence about 1/4 acre at a time, is moveable and cost a little less than $800.  

The solar powered charger is a battery that electrifies the fence and is recharged by a little solar panel on top.  It is great because I can put it hundreds of yards from any power outlet.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 24, 2011)

I hope I don't sound too negative - but with almost no money it's going to be hard to set up for goats properly.  While I think raising goats can be done inexpnsively getting started is fairly costly - even when you try to do it inexpensively.

For instance, I bought the cheapest good fencing we could find and also got a great deal from Craigslist for chainlink, with all the hardware.  Half the goat run was done in chaninlink the other half in stiff-stay no climb stable fence.  My goat run is only 75'x25' (I think that's it, actually I'm having severe brain lapse right now and can't remember if that's accurate, but it's close).  It was about $400.00 to fence just this area after fencing and T-posts.  Granted I have some fencing left over, but not alot.  I think it would have been less expensive to use electric, but I have little kids that want to socialize with the goats regularly and I just didn't want to have to deal with the electric aspect.  Plus we know nothing about electric fencing and didn't know anyone who had dealth with it so we chose the other route.  If you watch craigslist closely and have the patience to wait, you might be able to get free or cheap fencing, but for a large area your gonna need LOTS of fencing.

Then we built the shelter.  Ours is a 8'x8' shed style shelter, enclosed on 3.5 sides - it was nearly $300 to construct.  .  We could have gotten by for a little less if we had used plain plywood - but my husband is a builder and he wanted it to look good since it's in our main view off our deck.  We used 2x4 framing and T1-11 siding with no floor (exposed ground).  We had to buy the roof sheeting, but the metal roofing was free from a neighbor.  The cost included some hardware for swinging doors as well.  

By the time I geared up on the fencing and housing, feeders, waterers, basic milking equipment, built the milk stand, and then some basic med supplies and kidding supplies to have on hand I was out an easy $1000.00 - maybe even $1200.  And that's just for my little two doe set-up  My does were $350 each, bred, but I traded and worked off that so I didn't have any cash I had to pay out for the doe purchase.

Then I invested in two tons of hay because by the bail it can be $12-14 a bail from the feed store.  I paid $120 per ton for another $240.00

Mineral to keep them healthy and then whatever worming method you choose is going to cost SOMETHING, whether you go natural or pharmaceutical.  If you have dairy goats that you're breeding and then milking you're going to have grain expenses of some sort.  Vets aren't cheap but way cheaper than losing you entire investment becasue you don't want to pay a vet bill.  I haven't even had my does for a full three months and I've already needed to pay for vet services.  Once because of a mysterious abscess - $114.00 to have it examined, fluid collected, and lab services.  And the other time was just to run a fecal, didn't need to bring the goat in, just the droppings - $15.00.

For valentines day my husband built me a milk room   I can't wait for the babies to come so I can use it!  It's a 4'x8' addition on the outside of their current shed.  It will double as a birthing stall since I wont need it for milking until after the babies come.  It was another $150-$200 (I didn't ask the final cost).  It wasn't an absolute necessity but I milked out in the weather the first month the does were here - I really wanted a milking area eventually.  I absolutely LOVE  my husband!!!!

So anyway, I'm not trying to talk you out of it by any means - but unless you already have shelther available on your property and free fencing you're going to have some significant upfront expenses.  I understand there are people who are able to keep cheap goast cheaply but more often than not that'll mean sickly, unhappy goats that are far from productive.  Expect there to be some expenses - otherwise perhaps goats aren't the best livestock choice.  

And there have been far too many horror stories about tethering goats.  The only way I would even possibly consider it is if I were out with the goats the entire time they're tethered.

I'm in WA too - used to be in the western half but too wet and too crouded for me anymore.  We're in the middle of the state now and absolutely LOVE it!

Reminds me of those credit card commercials!
Goat Housing: $300  Goat Fencing: $400.00  Misc Goat Start Up Expenses: $1000.00.  
The joy of goat ownership: PRICELESS!


----------



## patandchickens (Feb 24, 2011)

The thing is, goats are Free Lunch Buffet for any passing dogs or suchlike.

Pat


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 24, 2011)

patandchickens said:
			
		

> The thing is, goats are Free Lunch Buffet for any passing dogs or suchlike.
> 
> Pat




Agreed.  Not only do you need fencing but GOOD fencing. It's not just a matter of keeping goats in, but predators out too.  After reading the post not long ago on here of the goat that was horribly attacked by a stray dog, we're wanting to put a door on the shed for closing the ladies in at night.  I know they won't like it, but gotta keep 'em safe.


----------

